# How do I buy a new bowstring?



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

PM sent!!!


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

If your bow is a cam and a half, then there are 3 strings. You have the main string, the control cable, and the buss (yoke) cable. HCBC is the control and HYBC is the buss (yoke) cable. Any string maker that has made more than 2 sets of strings should know what you need, just give them the specs.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

3dshooter80 said:


> If your bow is a cam and a half, then there are 3 strings. You have the main string, the control cable, and the buss (yoke) cable. HCBC is the control and HYBC is the buss (yoke) cable. Any string maker that has made more than 2 sets of strings should know what you need, just give them the specs.


yeap. any string maker should know the specs for just about every bow out there. If they dont it certainly wouldnt be hard to get them on here. All the string makers together here on AT prolly have specs for every bow ever made.

All ya gotta do is tell em what model the bow is, that you got the cam .5 system,and just let em know what size cam you have (or your DL) and the rest is the hard part (color combos, serving type, etc.)


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the replys and PM's. I have a much better understandng now.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

How are you planning on putting the strings on the bow? Ask around some of the pro shops where you live. Sometimes they will get the string for you at the same price and not charge for install, or you might be paying more for the strings and install. Go ahead and support your local pro shop!


----------

